# Oberhasli/Alpine twin doelings!



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Vicxen kidded this afternoon with two beautiful doelings. daddy is an Obe so we got one that looks like an Oberhasli and the other looks like a Chamoisee Alpine.

Mom goat is a first freshener and seemed very confused through the labor process. But as soon as that first kid was out, she immediately started to clean it. It is amazing to watch Mother Nature work. Now that my second kidding of the year is over, I get to relax and watch the babies grow.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats on the twin girls! You're lucky, LOL. I have FIVE BOYS and only two girls this year! I love that little Chamie doe kid.....


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks, I love her too, her coloring is so pretty. I'm tempted to register her and keep her.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Is Vicxen registered, or the buck she was bred to?


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Both parents are ADGA registered but I forgot to get a service memo from the Buck's owner. Can that still be done so I can send in papers for the kids?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I *think* you have to get a memo, but I'm not sure.....That would be a good topic to bring up, though.....


----------



## Capra Lane (Dec 1, 2011)

Yay! She kidded! Let me know how her udder looks...

Yes, if you go back and get a service memo the kids will be registerable as experimentals. Without a service memo the sire would be 'unknown parentage'. 

Congrats! Very cute, her granddam was a broken chamoisee, that must be where the color came from, everyone else was sundgau or cou blanc. 

Amanda


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Capra Lane said:


> Yay! She kidded! Let me know how her udder looks...
> 
> Yes, if you go back and get a service memo the kids will be registerable as experimentals. Without a service memo the sire would be 'unknown parentage'.
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to send you udder pics as she gets a few weeks into her lactation. 

Thanks again for selling her to me and also the Saanen doeling, they're both maturing into beautiful does and we love them!


----------

